# Psychology jobs in Abu dhabi



## JDScot (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,

I am a child psychologist from the UK living in Abu Dhabi and looking for work in a clinic or hospital. I don't have my HAAD licence yet but working on it,can anyone out there offer any advice for finding jobs in this field in Abu Dhabi?

Thanks
J


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

JDScot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a child psychologist from the UK living in Abu Dhabi and looking for work in a clinic or hospital. I don't have my HAAD licence yet but working on it,can anyone out there offer any advice for finding jobs in this field in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> ...


go and talk to dr yousef at american neurology and psychology or skmc behavioural sciences dept.


----------

